# Remote access to my (local) server's folders



## Completely Bonkers (Dec 14, 2010)

I am running a simple local fileserver. Windows based.

I would like to access (load, save, modify) what's on this server when I am away on business trips.  Laptop -- internet -- router - server

What is the best way to do this? Setup WebDAV or ftp-server or something else?  I would prefer direct access, ie. being able to load/save from an application rather than using ftp as a separate step.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 14, 2010)

You want to use VNC if you want to run programs.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 14, 2010)

if its a web server use dreamweaver.

if its a file server how do you load save modify an exe?


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 14, 2010)

One free option would be to setup a permanant connection with TeamViewer. 

I think there are better solutions through FreeDNS to setup a web based FTP or the like.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 14, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> One free option would be to setup a permanant connection with TeamViewer.
> 
> I think there are better solutions through FreeDNS to setup a web based FTP or the like.



+1 Teamviewer rocks! 

I have my HTPC setup on team viewer on my network and when its on, any PC in the house can access it.


----------



## Ross211 (Dec 14, 2010)

Teamviewer is everything all other VNC software should have.

I used to use TightVNC and dealt with it, always having to port forward - God it was nasty always forwarding ports for each host using VNC (5800, 5900, 5801, 5901, etc.)

Completely Bonkers - I think you should consider Drop Box.  Setup Drop Box on your server, and you can access every file in you dropbox through the web browser, or from another drop box client program.

http://www.dropbox.com


----------



## Mike0409 (Dec 14, 2010)

Just use Remote Desktop...RDP into it with a Dynamic DNS.  If you want to remotely access applications and just the app's without establishing some sort of connection via RDP or VNC your going to have to look at other types of alternatives.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Set up an FTP server on your file server.
Map the FTP server as a network location on your laptop under "Computer".

This will allow programs to open and save files directly to the FTP server just like it was a drive in your computer.


----------



## Homeless (Dec 14, 2010)

i'd use ssh if you are looking for something low bandwidth


----------



## Ross211 (Dec 14, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Set up an FTP server on your file server.
> Map the FTP server as a network location on your laptop under "Computer".
> 
> This will allow programs to open and save files directly to the FTP server just like it was a drive in your computer.



But what if he tries to access this mapped drive when he is not on the same subnet of his server ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ross211 said:


> But what if he tries to access this mapped drive when he is not on the same subnet of his server ?



I don't see your point.  FTP works over the internet, so the two computer can be halfway around the world and it would still connect just fine.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 14, 2010)

Teamviewer in conjunction with setting up an FTP server is the ultimate ticket. Oh and if you need freeware, Smart FTP is a lightweight but very secure FTP server.


----------



## Ross211 (Dec 14, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I don't see your point.  FTP works over the internet, so the two computer can be halfway around the world and it would still connect just fine.



I misunderstood here because I thought you meant "Map the location of the FTP Server folder the FTP uses as a network location on your laptop under Computer"

So, this is completely different than mapping network drives ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ross211 said:


> I misunderstood here because I thought you meant "Map the location of the FTP Server folder the FTP uses as a network location on your laptop under Computer"
> 
> So, this is completely different than mapping network drives ?



Correct, you can map FTP servers as a network location that shows up under Computer like a network drive, but works from anywhere that has internet access.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 14, 2010)

Let's say he wants to log in and shadow the logged in administrator account (console) so he can completely manage the servers at any level. Is TeamViewer and an FTP server going to cut it?

Just curious.


----------



## Ross211 (Dec 14, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Correct, you can map FTP servers as a network location that shows up under Computer like a network drive, but works from anywhere that has internet access.



Awesome, I think I've learned something new from you every day for the last week.  

Thanks


----------



## Arel3 (Dec 14, 2010)

My vote is for teamviewer too.
I don't know of a better way to do everything you can do as if you're sitting in front of it.
The only thing you can't do with TeamViewer, unless there's a way to do it that I don't know of, is enter BIOS.

http://www.teamviewer.com/index.aspx

Say it's for personal use when you install.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 14, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Let's say he wants to log in and shadow the logged in administrator account (console) so he can completely manage the servers at any level. Is TeamViewer and an FTP server going to cut it?
> 
> Just curious.



I would say so. I know with Xlight FTP(a pay-for server app) there is a remote administration utility available. 

Another item could combine the use of those as well along with a VNC app. Pretty much would give full remote administration. Even as of right now, I can connect to my PC at home through the Teamviewer app on my Android smartphone and install some games, play some music , etc....


----------



## Arel3 (Dec 14, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Teamviewer in conjunction with setting up an FTP server is the ultimate ticket. Oh and if you need freeware, Smart FTP is a lightweight but very secure FTP server.



People have their opinion and preferences. My preference is WS_FTP pro. 
You can get a free version of it in the downloads section here

I still vote for TeamViewer as being your best option though. I think you know, CB, that I've said I'm an on-site computer tech. I use this program daily to prevent myself from having to go anywhere. Clients call, I connect and resolve their problems in mah jammies.
Awesome program for remotely connecting.

You can:
- Transfer files
- Save, edit, delete
- Use hotkeys
- Run programs remotely to save you from installing possible needed programs on another computer that would require another product key. (when done creating - transfer).
- Remote Reboot
....and more. 

You don't need any special knowledge or drivers and it's not a pain in the ass to set up and get going.
Point, click, connect, go at it.

As others and I have said it's a remote desktop application that opens a window on the computer your in front of that's the desktop (or whatevers on the screen) of the computer you connect to. So you're virtually sitting at it even if you're thousands of miles away.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 14, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Let's say he wants to log in and shadow the logged in administrator account (console) so he can completely manage the servers at any level. Is TeamViewer and an FTP server going to cut it?
> 
> Just curious.



When you say shadow, do you mean view the actions of those logged in?  TV will do that, but with the program recognizing a connection you cannot do it undetected. I dont know about console use with TV, it may have it's restrictions but it's free


----------



## Kreij (Dec 14, 2010)

Basically, yes. If I am logged in as an administrator and I start something running, can I shadow the console connection from TV and see what is running on that account and manipulate what is going on? In a nutshell, can I manage a complete network with multiple servers and workstations from TV?

I will get all the goods on TV, and stop picking your brains once you answer the basics for me 

@CB : Didn't mean to hijack your thread, but if our good friends here can answer all your questions and mine, we will have all the information we need for secure, remote connections to our server(s).


----------



## Arel3 (Dec 14, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> When you say shadow, do you mean view the actions of those logged in?  TV will do that, but with the program recognizing a connection you cannot do it undetected. I dont know about console use with TV, it may have it's restrictions but it's free





Kreij said:


> Basically, yes. If I am logged in as an administrator and I start something running, can I shadow the console connection from TV and see what is running on that account and manipulate what is going on? In a nutshell, can I manage a complete network with multiple servers and workstations from TV?
> 
> I will get all the goods on TV, and stop picking your brains once you answer the basics for me
> 
> @CB : Didn't mean to hijack your thread, but if our good friends here can answer all your questions and mine, we will have all the information we need for secure, remote connections to our server(s).



If whatever system you're trying to install it on allows TeamViewer to install and run...the answer is most likely; Yes, you can.
You will have to be on a computer on the connection end though, I think. I'm not positive you'd be able to remotely connect through a console to a pc, or another console. That would be interesting to test though!

So my answer is I don't know for sure. I haven't tried it.
But yeah...your screen turns in to the computer you connect to when you use TV. 
So I'd have to assume the answer is YES.

It's worth a shot.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Arel3 said:


> People have their opinion and preferences. My preference is WS_FTP pro.
> You can get a free version of it in the downloads section here
> 
> I still vote for TeamViewer as being your best option though. I think you know, CB, that I've said I'm an on-site computer tech. I use this program daily to prevent myself from having to go anywhere. Clients call, I connect and resolve their problems in mah jammies.
> ...



Why use TeamViewer over the already built in Remote Desktop?


----------



## Arel3 (Dec 14, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Why use TeamViewer over the already built in Remote Desktop?



It's not as much of a p.i.t.a. (pain in the ass) to get going as the windows RDT. And it has more functions through a GUI interface...it opens the connection in a separate window.
I've actually never used windows RDT. The few times I've tried it was such a pain I gave up on it. You have to tell the receiver to turn it on, allow it, tell windows firewall (and any other firewall they might have) to allow it...all of that you have to walk someone through and as a pc support tech or on-site tech...some people just aren't fluent enough to do it so windows RDT isn't always successful. 

TV just works. All you have to do is tell or give the receiver the link to the TV site, have them install it, ask them their connection info and it's ON.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Arel3 said:


> It's not as much of a p.i.t.a. (pain in the ass) to get going as the windows RDT. And it has more functions through a GUI interface...it opens the connection in a separate window.
> I've actually never used windows RDT. The few times I've tried it was such a pain I gave up on it. You have to tell the receiver to turn it on, allow it, tell windows firewall (and any other firewall they might have) to allow it...all of that you have to walk someone through and as a pc support tech or on-site tech...some people just aren't fluent enough to do it so windows RDT isn't always successful.
> 
> TV just works. All you have to do is tell or give the receiver the link to the TV site, have them install it, ask them their connection info and it's ON.



PC support over the phone is one thing.  However, for a server that you control and have access to already, it isn't exactly a pain in the ass to tick a check box and forward the port.  It is actually extremely easy.

I am interested in what these "more" features TV offers over Remote Desktop though.

Oh, and each remote desktop connection is open in its own window.  I can be connected to 10 machines, each in a difference window.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 14, 2010)

im not sure why everyone is making this so difficult. he has a simple file server on a windows box. install an ftp server and set the appropriate file permissions. forward whatever you set the ftp server port to and make sure you to use some encryption to secure your login/pass. afterall he just needs to load, save, modify files.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> im not sure why everyone is making this so difficult. he has a simple file server on a windows box. install an ftp server and set the appropriate file permissions. forward whatever you set the ftp server port to and make sure you to use some encryption to secure your login/pass. afterall he just needs to load, save, modify files.



Yeah, thats what I said.


----------

